# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Σταθεροποιητής-Ρυθμιστής τάσης 15-20Α 12V DC

## patridas595

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο σαν διάταξη ώστε να έχω από το κύκλωμα της μπαταρίας όσο το δυνατόν κοντά στα 12 βόλτ σταθερά, κι όχι 13,8 ή 14,4 που συνήθως έχει το αυτοκίνητο όταν λειτουργεί ο κινητήρας. Να έχει απόδοση 15-20 αμπέρ ρεύματος. Ας είναι ογκόδως κι ας έχει ψύκτρα. Δε με απασχολεί. Αν υπάρχει κ κάποια κυκλωματική διάταξη που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## tao

Θα πάρεις το 7812 είναι σταθεροποιητής τάσης ένα τρανζίστορ στο πρώτο ποδαράκι δίνης το + στο μεσαίο – από το τρίτο ποδαράκι έχεις έξοδο σταθερά +12 – θα πάρεις από το μεσαίο ποδαράκι
Υπάρχει το 7809 για στατήρα 9ν
Το 7805 για 5ν 
Το 7806 για 6ν

----------


## chip

Το 7812 θέλει ελάχιστη τάση εισόδου 14,5V για να δώσει 12 και κατα συνέπεια είναι ακατάλληλο για τέτοια δουλειά.
Χρειάζεται κάτι σε low drop out regulator ή ποιο σωστά κάτι σε switching οπότε τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν για κάποιον χωρίς πολύ εμπειρία (με δεδομένο οτι μιλάμε και για πολλα Αμπερ).

----------


## FILMAN

> Θα πάρεις το 7812 είναι σταθεροποιητής τάσης ένα τρανζίστορ στο πρώτο ποδαράκι δίνης το + στο μεσαίο – από το τρίτο ποδαράκι έχεις έξοδο σταθερά +12 – θα πάρεις από το μεσαίο ποδαράκι
> Υπάρχει το 7809 για στατήρα 9ν
> Το 7805 για 5ν 
> Το 7806 για 6ν



Εγώ πάλι έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις:

1) Το τρανζίστορ που λες πού κολλάει;
2) Το πρώτο ποδαράκι του 7812 ποιο είναι;
3) Ο στατήρας τί είναι (εκτός από αρχαίο νόμισμα);
4) To 7812 δίνει 15 ως 20Α;
5) Το 7812 σταθεροποιεί με τάσεις εισόδου τόσο χαμηλές όσο τα 13.8V;
6) Υπάρχουν επίσης:
Το 7808 για 8V
Το 7810 για 10V
Το 7815 για 15V
Το 7818 για 18V
Το 7824 για 24V
Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω, τί σχέση έχουν με το θέμα;

----------


## cycler

Αν η μπαταρία είναι 13 βολτ, τι τάση να δίνει η διάταξη; Ή αν πάει πιο κάτω και από 12;

----------


## giannhsb

12.JPG Βάζεις ενα 7808 και  δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με την τάση των 12βολτ.
τη δίοδο την αντικαθηστουμε με τριμερ 1k. Αυξάνοντας την αντίσταση του προσ τη γή αυξάνουμε την τάση εξόδου χωρής να χαλάει η σταθεροποιηση!

----------


## cycler

> 12.JPG Βάζεις ενα 7808 και  δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με την τάση των 12βολτ.
> τη δίοδο την αντικαθηστουμε με τριμερ 1k. Αυξάνοντας την αντίσταση του προσ τη γή αυξάνουμε την τάση εξόδου χωρής να χαλάει η σταθεροποιηση!



Αυτό δεν παίζει. Για να έχεις έξοδο 12, στην έξοδο του 7808 πρέπει να έχεις 12,7. Για να γίνει αυτό στην είσοδό του πρέπει να έχεις κάπου 14! Ό,τι και να κάνεις στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι...

----------


## giannhsb

http://www.supplyframe.com/partsearc...artnerName=DSA

----------


## giannhsb

> Αυτό δεν παίζει. Για να έχεις έξοδο 12, στην έξοδο του 7808 πρέπει να έχεις 12,7. Για να γίνει αυτό στην είσοδό του πρέπει να έχεις κάπου 14! Ό,τι και να κάνεις στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι...



Θα λειτουργίσει κανονικά.
http://www.supplyframe.com/partsearc...artnerName=DSA

----------


## cycler

Τέλος πάντων υπάρχει διάταξη σταθεροποίησης 12βολτ από μεταβλητή είσοδο μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου, που μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη και μεγαλύτερη από 12 βολτ. Στο εμπόριο θα βρείς κάτι σαν αυτό.
Είναι ακριβούτσικα γαϊδουράκια. Και στο φόρουμ όμως υπάρχουν παιδιά που φτιάχνουν ενισχυτές Audio αυτοκινήτου. Αυτοί μπορούν (δηλαδή μάλλον θα έχουν τα κατάλληλα υλικά) να στο φτιάξουν ή να σε καθοδηγήσουν. Αυτά αν απαιτείς χαμηλότερη τάση εισόδου. Αν όχι, αν δηλαδή η είσοδος είναι από 13βολτ και πάνω, υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις.

----------


## FILMAN

> Θα λειτουργίσει κανονικά.
> http://www.supplyframe.com/partsearc...artnerName=DSA



*ΔΕΝ* θα δουλέψει.

----------


## giannhsb

Αιτιολογίστε το μου!

----------


## FILMAN

Μόνος σου θα το δεις. Για πες μου. Ποια είναι η ελάχιστη τάση εισόδου που θέλει το 7808 για να σταθεροποιήσει;

----------


## giannhsb

Κανονικα τα lm78χχ πρεπει να εχουν Vin 2v περισσοτερα απο το Vout........ ΠεΣ μου ομως τον λογο που δεν θα λειτουργίσει..
Δεν ειναι η πρώτη φορα που ενα εξαρτιμα το οδηγουμε εξω απο τα χαρακτιριστικα του κατασκευαστη. Θα μας δωσει την ταση τον 12V κανονικα χωρισς ομως πληρη σταθερότιτα αν ζοριστει. Εφοσον οδηγουμε με αυτο τρανζιστορ, θα λειτουργεισει κανονικα χωρισ να το ζοριζουμε. 
Εχω χρισιμοποιησει 7812 στα 12V και λειτουργει κανοκικα!

----------


## giannhsb

Η ακόλουθη ειναι λύση του εμποριου για υποβιβασμο-σταθεροποιηση τασης.  Για χρηση σε φορτηγα και οχι μονο! Τ εχω δοκιμασει και ετοιμο αλλα και  σαν ιδιοκατασκευη και λειτουργισε κανονικα ακομη και σε οταν το  αυτοκινιτο ηταν σβηστο.

http://img852.imageshack.us/i/psu.jpg/

----------


## FILMAN

Προσπερνάω το γεγονός ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι είναι η σταθεροποίηση, και ρωτάω: Στην αντίσταση σε σειρά με το GND του 7808 τι τάση θα υπάρχει για να δίνει το  7808 12V;

----------


## giannhsb

Δεν την εχω μετρισει ποτε. Φανταζομαι την διαφορα 12-8= 4V χωρις να το ξερω αυτο!

----------


## FILMAN

Ακριβώς. Μπορείς τώρα να μου πεις με τάση τροφοδοσίας 12V πόσα βολτ "βλέπει" το 7808 στην είσοδό του;

----------


## giannhsb

Παλι 12V

----------


## FILMAN

Εδώ είναι το λάθος του συλλογισμού σου! Στα άκρα της αντίστασης έχουμε είπαμε 4V ενώ 12V είναι η τάση από την είσοδο του σταθεροποιητή ως τη γη του κυκλώματος. Η τάση που βλέπει στην είσοδό του ο σταθεροποιητής είναι λοιπόν 12-4=8V. Πόσα είπαμε ότι θέλει για να δουλέψει;

----------


## giannhsb

> Εδώ είναι το λάθος του συλλογισμού σου! Στα άκρα της αντίστασης έχουμε είπαμε 4V ενώ 12V είναι η τάση από την είσοδο του σταθεροποιητή ως τη γη του κυκλώματος. Η τάση που βλέπει στην είσοδό του ο σταθεροποιητής είναι λοιπόν 12-4=8V. Πόσα είπαμε ότι θέλει για να δουλέψει;



ΟΚ στη πρωτη ευκαιρια θα το επαλιθεύσω.. ευχαριστω! 

Οποτε αν αυτο ισχυει, το συγγεκριμενο θεμα λυνετε με το 7812....

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι! Αλλά όπως είπαμε δεν γίνεται ούτε με 7812.

----------


## giannhsb

Στο παρακατω λινκ εχει κάτι παρόμοιο... Πρόσεχε στο τελευταίο κύκλωμα έχει έξοδο 12V με το 7805. 
Τροφοδοτεί με Μ/Σ 9Vac. 
9*1.414= 12.726V στην είσοδο του 7805 και R στο com 510Ω!

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/50978371...E-REGULATOR-IC

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Στο παρακάτω link έχει κάτι παρόμοιο...



Το "εργαστήριο" δείχνει ότι το κύκλωμα (με την αντίσταση R5=510Ω προς το 0V):
idea_circ.jpg

Σταθεροποιεί με είσοδο 13.8V από σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό (ripple=0V).
Δοκιμή με φορτίο 50-200mA (λαμπάκι/ανεμιστηράκι):
testit.jpg
Δεν θα μας πάρει πολύ χρόνο να "κολλήσουμε" μερικά εξαρτήματα και να κάνουμε μια πραγματική δοκιμή. Οι μετρήσεις μας θα μας βάλουν σε σκέψεις και ίσως έτσι κατανοήσουμε πιο γρήγορα του "τι συμβαίνει". Στο παραπάνω κύκλωμα ο διαιρέτης τάσης φτιάχνει 7V στο πόδι GND του 7805 όταν η έξοδος είναι 12V. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να έχουμε στην είσοδο τουλάχιστον 1.6V μεγαλύτερη τάση, όπως αναφέρει και το datasheet για το Vin-Vout dropout voltage:
dropout_78xx.JPG
G

----------


## patridas595

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Πέρα από το παιδί που μου έδωσε το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτικού για φορτηγά, οι υπόλοιποι είδατε πως ζητάω να βγάζει μέχρι 15-20 Α? Ή να το διορθώσω να γράψω αντί για απόδοση, ΕΞΟΔΟ 15-20Α?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η "συζήτηση" αφορά το "αν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν" τα κυκλώματα που προτάθηκαν (γραμμικοί σταθεροποιητές) πρώτα σε σταθεροποίηση τάσης εξόδου 12V. Η άλλη πρόταση είναι μετατροπέας DC to DC που δε νομίζω να είναι απλός να φτιαχτεί ερασιτεχνικά.
G

----------


## patridas595

Sorry παιδιά η συζήτηση δεν θέλω να γίνει αν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν εκτός ορίων τα κυκλώματα ούτε για να διαβάσουμε καμια 100ρια datasheet. Η συζήτηση γίνεται για τον αν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει αυτό που θέλω, ή αν υπάρχει έτοιμο εξάρτημα που να την κάνει. Αν είναι να καθίσουμε να σχεδιάσουμε κύκλωμα από την αρχή δεν αξίζε τον κόπο. Ξαναλέω για να υπάρχει. Λαμβάνουμε από 12,6V έως 13,8V και θέλουμε σταθερά στα 12 V DC 15-20 A στην έξοδο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## johnnkast

Φιλε @patridas595!....με τα 78χχ ξεχασε το!!!.....δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει!!....οπως και να το κανουμε η θεωρια και οι μαθηματικοι τυποι αυτο λενε....πόσο μαλλον για τα αμπερ που θελεις.........
Για να λυθει το προβλημα σου πρεπει να βρεις μετατροπεα-inverter τυπου παλμοτροφοδοτικου για να σου δωσει την ταση ...αλλα κυριως την ενταση που ζητας....
Προσωπικα λιγακι χλωμο το βλεπω να βρεις τετοιο πραμα....παρα πολυ ειδικευμενο θα'ναι
Ισως ..λεω..ισως βρεις κατι αναλογο σε συνεργεια-ηλεκτροτεχνεια λεωφορειων.....πριν απο μερικα χρονια επισκευασα ενα τετοιο παλμοτροφοδοτικο της blaupunkt το οποιο ξεκιναγε μεχρι και απο 10ν!!!...ειχε δυο εικοσαρες ασφαλειες παραλληλα ...το λεωφορειο ηταν δεκαετιας(setra) και το τροφοδοτικο το ειχε ενσωματωμενο για να τροφοδοτει τις auxilliary παροχες αλλα και τον ενισχυτη για τον ηχο(..το παραδοξο ηταν οτι το ραδιοcd ηταν 24βολτο!!)....Παντως σαν μοναδα που το ζητησα απο τον Μοσχο ηταν πανακριβο!!!!(...γυρω στο 800αρι!! αν θυμαμαι)...γιαυτο αλλωστε το επισκευασα.

----------


## Κοπρίτης

ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ 78ΧΧ !!! Ο λόγος είναι πως μεταξύ εισόδου και εξόδου πρέπει να έχεις διαφορά μεγαλύτερη από 2,8V, αλλιώς δεν έχεις σταθεροποίηση ! Δεν μπα να βάλεις ζενερ στο πόδι του ground, αντίσταση ή στραγάλια, το πρώτο που δεν θα έχεις είναι ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΌ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ !
(Κι επειδή είμαι από αυτούς που διαβάζουν datasheet και δεν ρωτάνε στη ρούγα ότι νάναι)
Τι υπερσυσκευή είναι αυτή που θέλει 15-20A 12V μπαμ στη φίσα????? Κανά ψυγείο για τροχόσπιτο???
Σχεδόν όλες οι συσκευές έχουν μια ανοχή λειτουργίας αλλά όλες προκαλούν και μια πτώση τάσης στα καλώδια, αυτό το μέτρησες????
Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τρόπος να ρυθμίσεις 13,8 V σε 12V είναι μόνο με τη χρήση παλμικού regulator με πηνεία και φετ στην έξοδο.
Πάντως είμαι πολύ περίεργος να μάθω για τι συσκευή ρωτάς

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... αν υπάρχει έτοιμο εξάρτημα ... Λαμβάνουμε από 12,6V έως 13,8V και θέλουμε σταθερά στα 12 V DC 15-20 A στην έξοδο



Για να χρειάζεσαι σταθερή τάση 12V και να σε "ενοχλεί" η ελαφρά μεγαλύτερη των 12.6-13.8V σημαίνει ότι θα τροφοδοτήσεις κάποια συσκευή που είναι ευαίσθητη στις μεταβολές. Γενικά ψάχνεις για DC to DC converter στα 12V 200W. Οι έτοιμες λύσεις παρέχουν αυτή την τάση/ένταση με το ανάλογο κόστος:

1. http://uk.farnell.com/synqor/iq18120...ers/dp/1817952

datasheet: http://www.synqor.com/Datasheets/IQ1..._Datasheet.pdf

2. http://search.digikey.com/scripts/Dk...me=102-1890-ND

datasheet: http://products.cui.com/GetSpecForDi...HK200W-Q24-S12

3. VICOR *VI201CU*
http://vicorpower.com και www.superchip.gr

datasheet: http://cdn.vicorpower.com/documents/.../ds_vi-200.pdf

4. VICOR *V28A12C200BG3*
http://vicorpower.com και www.superchip.gr

Προσδιορισμός χαρακτηριστικών στο: http://vdac.vicorpower.com/vdac/pred...redef-mods.asp

5. Φθηνότερες λύσεις από άλλες πηγές:
http://www.thepowerstore.co.uk/product.asp?ID=1784
ή στα αξεσουάρ οχημάτων/σκαφών

Επειδή μπορεί να είμαστε πάλι εκτός θέματος περίγραψέ μας *τι θα τροφοδοτήσεις με αυτή την σταθερή τάση 12V/15A*
G

----------


## patridas595

> Για να χρειάζεσαι σταθερή τάση 12V και να σε "ενοχλεί" η ελαφρά μεγαλύτερη των 12.6-13.8V σημαίνει ότι θα τροφοδοτήσεις κάποια συσκευή που είναι ευαίσθητη στις μεταβολές. Γενικά ψάχνεις για DC to DC converter στα 12V 200W. Οι έτοιμες λύσεις παρέχουν αυτή την τάση/ένταση με το ανάλογο κόστος:
> 
> 1. http://uk.farnell.com/synqor/iq18120...ers/dp/1817952
> 
> datasheet: http://www.synqor.com/Datasheets/IQ1..._Datasheet.pdf
> 
> 2. http://search.digikey.com/scripts/Dk...me=102-1890-ND
> 
> datasheet: http://products.cui.com/GetSpecForDi...HK200W-Q24-S12
> ...




Επιτέλους! Αυτό ήθελα. Ευαίσθητο πειραματικό εξοπλισμό που δεν του αρέσουν παραπάνω από 12V. Όταν με το καλό ολοκληρωθεί, δουλέψει και κατοχυρωθεί η ευρεσιτεχνία θα τα ξαναπούμε!

----------


## FILMAN

Είσαι εφευρέτης και εντούτοις ζητάς βοήθεια για τροφοδοτικά;  :Unsure:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Είσαι εφευρέτης και εντούτοις ζητάς βοήθεια για τροφοδοτικά;







> --> από το θέμα "Ευρεσιτεχνίες" και ιδιοκτησία τους <--
> ...Αν στα 'ευφυήματα' βρείτε ιδέες που 'ζυμώθηκαν' ανέξοδα μέσα από το hlektronika.gr/forum ενημερώστε μας!



Εντάξει, το τροφοδοτικό είναι η "περιφέρεια".
G

----------


## FILMAN

Γιώργο, λες να βγάλουμε κι εμείς φράγκα;  :Lol: 
Καλημέρα!  :Smile:

----------


## Κοπρίτης

Είναι εφευρέτης που δεν ανοίγει ντατα σιτ, όλα στη ρούγα, ρωτάμε και μαθαίνουμε, ότι ναναι μερικοί !

----------

